# Superman vape band



## MoneymanVape (12/3/16)

Hi. Looking for a superman vape band. Were can I get one.?


----------



## Silver (12/3/16)

@MoneymanVape 
Have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can help out if they choose to


----------



## shaunnadan (12/3/16)

I also need one... For research purposes....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke187 (12/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> I also need one... For research purposes....


I heard that the superman vape band gives you an extra 5A to play with and cools down your tank for better flavour

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MoneymanVape (12/3/16)

What will a Aquaman ring do?


----------



## Schnappie (12/3/16)

I always thought the fire button on an ijust2 sort of resembles a superman badge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (12/3/16)

Almost looks like it yes haha


----------



## MoeB786 (13/3/16)

I would so buy a pack of 30 superman vape bands


----------

